# Sermons heard this Lord's Day 12/17



## Peter (Dec 17, 2006)

> Luke 8:18 Take heed therefore how ye hear: for whosoever hath, to him shall be given; and whosoever hath not, from him shall be taken even that which he seemeth to have.



Here I'd like anyone interested to relate what they heard from God's word today in a short summary. Someone else suggested this idea a couple weeks ago but I thought this would be a good way to do it.


My minister has been preaching through Luke

John Edgar 12/17/06

Luke 3:15-22, John the Baptist's Preaching and Confession of Christ. John warns the people of impending judgment. But judgment against the Jews was delayed 40 years and the final judgment or burning of the chaff 2000+ Why did God delay judgment? The minister then went into an explication of the whole text. John's predicts a Messiah infinitely higher then himself and the reality to which he is only the sign. The Baptism of the Spirit and the Fire is the (1) refining and renewing of believers (greek fathers) and (2) the judgment and destruction of unbelievers (latin fathers). When John had fulfilled his mission to predict, prepare the way and point out the messiah God's plan for him was accomplished and he was removed from the scene. Jesus was baptised to fulfill the law and to consecrate and strengthen him for his ministry. Jesus, unlike his types, was annointed directly by the Holy Spirit in the form of a dove, significant as a symbol of new life (Noah) and sacrifice for the poor (Luke 2, Lev). God's words are quotes/ allusions to Psa 2:7 he is God's unique Son, he is divine; Isa 42 well pleasing servant, he is sinless; Gen 22 Isaac the only son of Abraham whom he loves is a sacrifice. Some points of application were that God's judgment is delayed in forebarance in hopes we will repent 2 Pe 3 and we are exhorted to repent before the purging of the floor. Just as the people responded to John's preaching with thinking we should meditate on God's promises and our duties. And as it appeared that God suffered injustice to befall John in Herod's persecution so when we're afflicted we should continue to worship God as God and not as an insurance policy.


----------

